
Is China establishing cyber sovereignty in the United States? - JayXon
https://en.greatfire.org/blog/2017/may/china-establishing-cyber-sovereignty-united-states
======
Bakary
I would say that in all fairness the amount of worldwide control the Chinese
government has on the Internet pales in comparison to the reach of the US
government, even though both have very different approaches to cyber
sovereignty. I'm not condoning the actions described by the author, of course,
just pointing out that the alarmist discourse may be misplaced.

